# Elements and price for a good sorority



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay I have $45 bucks in gift cards, and probably more coming soon, I was wonering how much money a good female betta sorority is, what you guys put in it, this is all for 10 gallons, how to grow live plants, how many females to put in it ( i think five females), and meads to keep in it, so PLZ respond , with no rude comments


thanks K stiles:-D


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

oh and one more thing, I have distilled water at my house. it keeps water waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cleaner than water conditioner.

also what kind of heater/filter should I use

Cories or ottos? (I was thinking ottos they are cheaper at petsmart)

lastly what kind of females do your petcos have?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

k stiles; so PLZ respond :-P said:


> You sound like Loppy! lol
> I would have 4 or 5, whatever your preference is. You'll need lots of plants and hiding spaces. If you want real plants, other members can tell you about them and what to get. I wish someone would have given ME some gift cards to a pet store. No one supports my betta addiction. Boo hoo! lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Kay thanks DQ


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome! 
I think you can use a 50 watt heater in a 10 gallon.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

for rocks, I was thinking big river rocks, from outside (not out of the dirt or a river) its from our rock garden outside


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

k stiles said:


> for rocks, I was thinking big river rocks, from outside (not out of the dirt or a river) its from our rock garden outside


That's a great idea  I did the same thing for my sorority when i used my 10 gallon. Just make sure you rinse off excess debris from the rocks before putting them in your tank. A nice rock wall looks fabulous and there are plenty of hiding places for all the girls. Good luck!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think for a good setup, it is going to cost at least $100 or so.
Lots of plants and hiding places is a necessity. I honestly wouldn't bring rocks in from a garden outside, but that's just my opinion.
Cories aren't algae eaters, they are bottom feeders. The eat the extra food that is dropped and of course whatever else you feed them. Otos on the other hand are algae eaters. So, I guess it depends on what you are looking for exactly. Cories are best in shoals of 6, in that case it would over populate a 10 gallon. Otos can live best with a little as 3 together. BUT, they are sensitive to water parameters. I never had a problem with my Otos though, other then they are huge waste producers. Also, keep in mind that some people have trouble putting together a sorority (sometimes they don't work). So, don't get discouraged if it does not work out as planned. I hope that helps!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

My tank was free, but with the decor, heater, filter, sand, etc, i'm guessing it came to about $100.

I would add 5 females. Maybe a pair of dwarf frogs or some shrimp, but Cories would be over-stocking imo, since they need to be kept in shoals. You'll need a plant/hiding space for each female, so at least 5. The more the better, though. 

Large river rocks aren't a very good idea. Not only are they hard to clean, but I've had a few instances where a female betta I used to have would wedge herself under the rocks.

I don't have Petco here, so I can't help you. We just have VT females at Petsmart.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

more questions, does anyone know where to get DeT females or DbT females, I'll tell you if i have the particular store by me or not, and no I don't have big al's in WI, so SRY. 

also, another thing, who knows how to have a planted tank, I'd like to know how to do this before saturday, because thats when I am gathering materiels for this project

thanks K stiles


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Get yourself a water wisteria. The thing will grow like a monster with very little help from you. I started with one small and here it is now (in the right and left corner) 4 months later after being divided once. You could also get anubias nana. They're fairly easy or java moss, also easy. All can be attached to driftwood or rocks. My Wisteria is tied to big rocks and roots itself eventually. This is my first planted tank and these are all easy, easy, easy to grow. (Don't mind Tango in his 'boat', I took this pic for another thread. lol!)


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm, thanks, do you know where to get these water wisterias???

2 awsome bits of news...

1. I saw avatar!!!!! BEST MOVIE EVER!!!!!

2. I'm going shoping 2morow for all of this  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw Avatar last week. The graphics were amazing, but the storyline was sort of blah...overdone.

Have fun! keep us posted!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

don't worry I will, but I thought the story line was great.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I got mine from Petco but the guy said they sell out pretty quickly. Try calling around. You might try aquabid? Or aquariumplants.com.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

score!!! I just got a FREE 10 gallon tank, with a heater and filter!!!!!!!

In a sec. I'll upload a pic of it


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

kay, I'm going shopping in a couple of min.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

alright!!! I've set everything up, I got home at about one o'clock in WI time

1. Luna, the little CT female you all fell in love with

2.sunny, my little yellow CT fighter, has some fin rot or somethig, but she will do fine

3.cascade my new DRAGON VT female, the big one, just to put that in prespective

4. zelda, my blue/green VT female with mixed emotions

5.Runo, my little white VT sweetheart with a blue tint

6.pint, my smallest oto

7. liter, my medium oto

8. gallon, my huge oto

I will post pics soon, they are getting allong great, with minimum nipping or chasing.
I have more than enough Decor, and plants and all of that great crap, you'll see don't worry

Also I got a new DbT male named eragon, he is a real sweetheart, and pretty too


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wheres the pics???

oh and if you decide on more live plants............a great sale is going on t petco until the 16th
buy 2 get one free

id recommend bleheri swords, amazn swords, wisteria or hornwort. all grow quite easily with standard lighting.

a note about the otos.........id wait at least a month or so for the tank to cycle and build up necessary algae so they will have food to eat when u get them, they will be fine with only 2 or 3
so will cories........ive done that in mine and they are very healthy and arent stressed by having only 2


----------

